# Eclipse i bład przy uruchamianiu.

## mentorsct

Witam. Przekompilowałem sobie Eclipse ale kiedy go uruchamiam oto co mi sie pokazuje:

```
JVM terminated. Exit code=1

/usr/bin/java

-Xms128m

-Xmx256m

-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib

-jar /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar

-os linux

-ws gtk

-arch x86

-showsplash

-launcher /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/eclipse

-name Eclipse

--launcher.library /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.2.R331_v20071019/eclipse_1021.so

-startup /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar

-exitdata 38003

-vm /usr/bin/java

-vmargs

-Xms128m

-Xmx256m

-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib

-jar /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar 
```

Dalej program sie nie odpala. Pomoze mi ktos co z tym zrobic?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 13Homer

U mnie też tak jest. I jest to najprawdopodobniej wina samego Eclipse w tej wersji - pomijając wywalanie się mnóstwo rzeczy nie działa w ogóle albo działa nie tak, jak należy.

Co gorsza powrót do wersji wcześniejszej (3.2) niczego nie poprawił, pomogło dopiero LD_LIBRARY_PATH="". Mój skrypt startowy wygląda teraz tak:

```
#MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=""

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=""

eclipse-3.2 -vmargs -Dosgi.locking=none -Xms128M -Xmx512M -XX:PermSize=64M -XX:MaxPermSize=256M
```

No i niestety nie działa np. wyszukiwanie w projekcie referencji danej funkcji. Prawdopodobnie LD_LIBRARY_PATH powinno mieć jakąś wartość, ale na razie nie mam potrzeby tego zwalaczać.

----------

## mentorsct

To w takim raznie nie ma leku na to zeby jakos zaradzic i zadziałało. Głównie to mi o kompilator javy chodzi, bo na studiach klepiemy  wkolo jave ale oczywiscie w jcreator pod windowsa, a z racji ze ja nie posiadam windy szukam alternatywnego wyjscia pod lina.

----------

## quosek

[OT]

czemu oczywiscie w jcreatorze ??? przyznam sie szczerze, ze jeszcze jcreatora nie widzialem na oczy, a w eclipse robie juz kolejny projekt (w tym jeden z nich byl popelniany przez 50-80 osob [w zaleznosci od okresu] przez 3 lata i nadal siedza ludziska i klepia)

osobiscie nie widzialem niczego lepszego do eclipsa (zarowno J2SE, J2EE, JSFy, jak i taki dziwny jezyk jak jython)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *quosek wrote:*   

> osobiscie nie widzialem niczego lepszego do eclipsa (zarowno J2SE, J2EE, JSFy, jak i taki dziwny jezyk jak jython)

 Kontynuując OT - programiści u mnie w robocie bardzo chwalą IntelliJ Idea. Niestety chyba nie ma wersji na normalne OSy (  :Wink:  ) i jest płatne.

----------

## 13Homer

Do prostszych rzeczy moim zdaniem wystarczy jakiś edytor z kolorowaniem składni + ant, Eclipse się sprawdza jako IDE - wyszukiwanie wystąpień jakichś funkcji czy pól, "masowa" zmiana nazyw klasy czy tym podobne rzeczy, które operują na wielu plikach. Ant to podstawa, jeśli programuje się w Javie.

Obecnie kilka aplikacji w C++ (do 20 plików) piszę pod zwykłym edytorem + make i nie widzę potrzeby bawienia się w rozbudowane kombajny, bo to byłby przerost formy nad treścią. Zaletą takiego podejścia jest to, że można później taki program zainstalować przez ssh i go poprawiać na bieżąco, zaś korzystając z IDE musiałbym poprawiać lokalnie i przegrywać pliki ponownie.

----------

## quosek

13Home - chyba jestes pare lat za murzynami (nie obraz sie), bo ant to przezytek (nie mowie, ze byl fajny, nawet przy mniejszych projektach nadal z niego korzystam), ale ant przy takim mavenie to jak maluch przy porszaku  :Wink:  (uwierz - przy duzych projektach maven na prawde ulatwia zycia)

a Eclipse sprawdza sie do:

- korzystania z repozytoriow (cvs, svn, itd) (bardzo latwo i szybko)

- mozna super wykorzystac templaty do auto-generowania komentarzy javadocowych, czy tez xdocletowych

- podpinasz zrodelka i masz super podpowiadanie skladni

- debugger

- debugger aplikacji webowych (jestes w stanie podlaczyc sie do nawet zdalnego [ale odpowiednio skonfigurowanego] serwera aplikacji i debugowac aplikacje J2EE)

- wtyczki w stylu PMD, czy checkstyle (kontrola skladni, oraz tepienie tych, ktorzy lubuja sie w copy-paste)

- auto-generacja kodu (chocby stronek jsp, jsf, gettery/settery)

Co do ostatniego zdania - faktycznie tak mozna robic przy malych projektach robionych przez jedna, dwie osoby - potem juz sie nie daje

----------

## 13Homer

 *quosek wrote:*   

> 13Home - chyba jestes pare lat za murzynami (nie obraz sie), bo ant to przezytek (nie mowie, ze byl fajny, nawet przy mniejszych projektach nadal z niego korzystam), ale ant przy takim mavenie to jak maluch przy porszaku ;) (uwierz - przy duzych projektach maven na prawde ulatwia zycia)

 

Może i jestem, ale pisałem właśnie o małych projektach.

Maven ma oczywiście niepodważalne zalety, ale jest obrzydliwie ciężki i z tego co pamiętam nie jest tak intuicyjny jak Ant (wersjonowanie bibliotek to był dla mnie koszmar, może teraz jest inaczej, w końcu od paru lat nie musiałem z tego korzystać).

Zresztą, Mavena traktuję jako logiczne rozwinięcie Anta, bo działa na podobnej zasadzie. Swoją drogą: napisałem kiedyś uniwersalny skrypt do Anta, który służył do budowania aplikacji: tworzył tyle jarów ile trzeba, potrafił też zbudować wara, rozpakować "obcą" bibliotekę i dołaczyć część klas (wbrew pozorom czasami było to niezbędne, nie wystarczyło dopisać jara do classpath) i inne takie. Mam wrażenie, że w Mavenie byłoby to dużo trudniejsze do wykonania, jeśli w ogóle możliwe.

 *Quote:*   

> a Eclipse sprawdza sie do:
> 
> - korzystania z repozytoriow (cvs, svn, itd) (bardzo latwo i szybko)
> 
> - mozna super wykorzystac templaty do auto-generowania komentarzy javadocowych, czy tez xdocletowych
> ...

 

Śmieszy mnie używanie IDE tylko po to, żeby mieć podpowiadanie składni, wzorce czy autogenerację kodu. Kończą tacy później studia i nie potrafią skompilować kilkuplikowego projektu Javowego, bo na oczy kompilatora nie widzieli. Dobry programista umie dobierać narzędzia odpowiednio do projektu, a nie dostosowuje projekty do ulubionych narzędzi (i później flamy na forach, że Eclipse to super, a NetBeans to drętwota dla mięczaków). Wiele rzeczy można wykonać na różne sposoby. Nikogo nie namawiam do korzystania z Anta, tylko sygnalizuję, że coś takiego istnieje i potrafi spełniać swoją funkcję.

 *Quote:*   

> Co do ostatniego zdania - faktycznie tak mozna robic przy malych projektach robionych przez jedna, dwie osoby - potem juz sie nie daje

 

Zgadza się, ale praca wieloosobowa to w zasadzie tylko w pracy zawodowej, na studiach raczej CVSa się nie praktykuje, a i projekty mocno rozbudowane nie są (oczywiście to tylko moje subiektywne odczucie).

----------

## mentorsct

To jak ten Eclipse takie wspaniałe to czemu sie nie uruchamia? Kompiluje sie bez problemu ale z odpalaniem to juz masakra.

----------

## 13Homer

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> To jak ten Eclipse takie wspaniałe to czemu sie nie uruchamia? Kompiluje sie bez problemu ale z odpalaniem to juz masakra.

 

A bo to widzisz program sam z siebie nie jest taki zły, niepoprawna może być za to konfiguracja środowiska. Ja pracuję i nie narzekam za bardzo.

----------

## tallica

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> To jak ten Eclipse takie wspaniałe to czemu sie nie uruchamia? Kompiluje sie bez problemu ale z odpalaniem to juz masakra.

 

Pokaż co wywala:

```
$ java-config -L
```

----------

## mentorsct

Oto i wyniki:

```
The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Sun JDK 1.4.2.17 [sun-jdk-1.4]

2)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.14 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.04 [sun-jdk-1.6]

*)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.04 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

```

----------

## tallica

Wpisz 

```
$ java-config -s 2
```

 i sprawdź czy teraz Eclipse się uruchomi.

----------

## mentorsct

Oto co mi wyszło:

```
mentor ~ # java-config -s 2

!!! ERROR: The user 'root' should always use the System VM

```

----------

## tallica

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Oto co mi wyszło:
> 
> ```
> mentor ~ # java-config -s 2
> 
> ...

 

eh... a co ja napisałem?

$ java-config -s 2

----------

## mentorsct

Wpisuje na różne sposoby i oto rezultat:

```
mentor# java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Sun JDK 1.4.2.17 [sun-jdk-1.4]

2)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.14 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0.04 [sun-jdk-1.6]

*)      Sun JRE 1.6.0.04 [sun-jre-bin-1.6]

mentor mentor # java-config -s Sun JDK 1.5.0.14 [sun-jdk-1.5]

!!! ERROR: Could not find a vm matching: Sun

mentor# java-config -s sun-jdk-1.5

!!! ERROR: The user 'root' should always use the System VM

mentor# java-config -s Sun JDK 1.5.0.14

!!! ERROR: Could not find a vm matching: Sun

```

----------

## tallica

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Wpisuje na różne sposoby i oto rezultat:
> 
> ...

 

Dlaczego usilnie wpisujesz to z konta roota... skoro wyraźnie napisałem $ java-config -s 2.

Polecam lekturę: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Znak_zach%C4%99ty

p.s A może nie masz założonego konta użytkownika, tylko wszystko z roota odpalasz?  :Laughing: 

----------

## mentorsct

Oki sorki, ale jestem chory i mam goraczke akurat, nie mysle widocznie. Oki wpisalem na moim użytkowniku:

```
java-config -s 2
```

i pojawiło sie:

```
Now using sun-jdk-1.5 as your user JVM
```

Ale mam pytanie czy przy kompilacji Eclipsa nalezy wykonac to w takiej kolejności tak jak tu napisałem czy odwrotnie:

```
emerge eclipse-ecj
```

czy

```
emerge eclipse-sdk
```

czy wszystkie naraz.

----------

## tallica

Wystarczy 

```
emerge eclipse-sdk
```

portage zainstaluje wszystkie wymagane zależności.

----------

## mentorsct

Oki w takim razie zabieram sie za kompilacje jeszcze raz, bo sie wkurzyłem i myslałem ze to wina programu, zobacze teraz czy bedzie działac. Jak cos bede pisał.

----------

## tallica

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Oki w takim razie zabieram sie za kompilacje jeszcze raz, bo sie wkurzyłem i myslałem ze to wina programu, zobacze teraz czy bedzie działac. Jak cos bede pisał.

 

A próbowałeś najpierw odpalić eclipse?

Wpisz 

```
$ eclipse-3.3
```

----------

## 13Homer

 *Michal_86 wrote:*   

> A próbowałeś najpierw odpalić eclipse?
> 
> Wpisz 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I jakby się wywalił zostawiając w bieżącym katalogu plik o nazwie podobnej do hs_pid_xxx.yyy (albo wypisał dziwne rzeczy na ekran), to zapodaj zawartość na forum. Czasami to pomaga rozwikłać zagadkę.

----------

## znal

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Witam. Przekompilowałem sobie Eclipse ale kiedy go uruchamiam oto co mi sie pokazuje:
> 
> ```
> JVM terminated. Exit code=1
> 
> ...

  Miałem dokładnie taki sam problem, pomogło ponowne zemergowanie eclipse.

----------

## mentorsct

Oto co mi powstaje kiedy robie "emerge eclipse-sdk"

```
BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/build.xml:65: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/build.xml:9: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.sdk/build.xml:37: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.sdk/build.xml:17: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.platform/build.xml:365: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.platform/build.xml:352: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.rcp/build.xml:189: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/features/org.eclipse.rcp/build.xml:10: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher/build.xml:127: The following error occurred while executing this line:

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/work/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher/build.xml:95: Class not found: org.eclipse.jdt.core.JDTCompilerAdapter

Total time: 16 seconds

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4131:  Called eant 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '-q' '-Dnobootstrap=true' '-Dlibsconfig=true' '-Dbootclasspath=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/resources.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/charsets.jar' '-DinstallOs=linux' '-DinstallWs=gtk' '-DinstallArch=x86' '-Djava5.home=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04'

 *             environment, line  993:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER="ecj-3.3"

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1:

 * Don't have at least 768MBytes RAM

 * Bad things may happen! You may abort the build by pressing ctrl+c in

 * the next 15 seconds.

 *  

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4131:  Called eant 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '-q' '-Dnobootstrap=true' '-Dlibsconfig=true' '-Dbootclasspath=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/resources.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/rt.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/jsse.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/jce.jar:/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04/jre/lib/charsets.jar' '-DinstallOs=linux' '-DinstallWs=gtk' '-DinstallArch=x86' '-Djava5.home=/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.04'

 *             environment, line  993:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## mentorsct

Czy to przez to co jest napisane w tej linijce:

```
Don't have at least 768MBytes RAM 
```

----------

## quosek

z wyglada kominikatu wyglada, ze tamto to tylko "warning"

a ja proponuje calkiem cos innego - wejdz na strone eclipsa i sciagnij sobie odpowiednia binarke (ja zawsze tak robilem, ale o tym za chwile). dzieki temu:

- moze ominiesz te bledy

- bedziesz mogl wybrac wersje dostosowana do Twoich wymagan (developer standard, J2SE, J2EE, czy jakies inne wersje) (tak na prawde roznia sie pluginami i wielkoscia)

- bedziesz mogl zdecydowac sie na bardziej "spersonalizowane" wersje (my myeclipse)

- bedziesz mogl bez problemow posiadac pare wersji eclipsa (czy to roznych releasow, czy tez z roznymi pluginami - niestety, ale czesc pluginow potrafi sie klocic i czasami jedyna rada jest posiadanie 2-ch eclipsow [kazdy przeznaczony do czego innego z innymi pluginami])

Dodatkowo (oprocz posiadania 2-ch eclipsow - jednego do developerki, drugiego do zabawy z nowymi pluginami) nie wyobrazam sobie zarzadzania eclipsem za pomoca portage - czy doinstalowujesz pluginy wtedy za pomoca wewnetrznych mechanizmow eclipsa (ladnie definiujesz, potem robia sie autoupdaty), czy tez portage ? dla mnie eclipse = aplikacja z binarki

----------

## mentorsct

Widzisz to jest tak ze juz odwiedzilem stronke, pobralem binarke i nadal jest ten blad   :Sad: 

```
JVM terminated. Exit code=1

/usr/bin/java

-Xms128m

-Xmx256m

-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib

-jar /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar

-os linux

-ws gtk

-arch x86

-showsplash

-launcher /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/eclipse

-name Eclipse

--launcher.library /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.gtk.linux.x86_1.0.2.R331_v20071019/eclipse_1021.so

-startup /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar

-exitdata 38003

-vm /usr/bin/java

-vmargs

-Xms128m

-Xmx256m

-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib

-jar /usr/lib/eclipse-3.3/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.0.1.R33x_v20070828.jar
```

----------

## znal

W takim wypadku wygląda na to, że jest u Ciebie coś nie tak z VM Javy. Spróbuj zmienić VM na inną/reemergować ją. Ja mam w tej chwili ustawioną Sun JDK 1.6.0.05

----------

